# 2014 rockwood 282txr



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

This is a great trailer for hunting and hauling your toys. Its super easy to pull and set up. Great condition. Will haul 2 4 wheelers. Thanks for looking. 

Ksl link









2014 Rockwood 282TXR Open Deck Toy Hauler Tent Trailer


$11,500.00 2014 Rockwood 282TXR Open Deck Toy Hauler Tent Trailer for sale in West Valley City, UT on KSL Classifieds. View a wide selection of Travel Trailers, Tent Trailers and other great items on KSL Classifieds.



classifieds.ksl.com


----------

